# Mysore Mutton



## thecurrypot (Oct 10, 2009)

Mysore Mutton is a simple recipe. As the meat is cooked in its own juices for over an hour it really brings out the flavor of the meat. As such its a good idea to use a fresh piece of meat and trim the fat if your not a big fan of mutton fat.    
_*Ingredients*_


500g of Mutton or Lamb Chops
2 Tablespoons of Tomato Sauce
1 Tablespoon of Ghee
Marinade


2 Cloves of Garlic
1 Teaspoon of Salt
1 Teaspoon of Sugar
1 Teaspoon of Brown Malt Vinegar or Vinegar Sauce
1 Teaspoon of Paprika
1 Teaspoon of  Chilli Powder
1 Teaspoon of  Cumin Seeds
1 Teaspoon of  Turmeric Powder
 
_*Instructions *_
Grind the Marinade ingredients into a smooth paste and use it to coat the chops, leaving to marinade for several hours. Take a large base pan, add two table spoons of Ghee and on a very low heat cook the marinated lamb for approximately 1 hour with the lid on. After meat is tender remove the lid, drain excess fat and increase the heat. Add the tomato sauce and fry gently until the meat is coated and excess juice evaporated.


----------

